

Bad scrolling by Microsoft - bhashkarsharma
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/server-cloud/AstonMartin/

======
bhashkarsharma
Can someone open it in IE and confirm whether it works better than on other
browsers? That'd be a first.

~~~
mattkrea
It is somewhat better but still not very smooth in IE11

